# Anyone know any Russians in the Sotogrande/Cadiz/Los Barrios area?



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello, I am an English teacher who arrived in Spain last November after 6 years in Russia.

I speak Russian and don't want to fall behind with it, and am looking for Russian contacts/ students / friends etc.

Do you know any Russians here or can you tell me how I might go about finding them?

Thanks..


----------

